# المادة وقرين المادة



## محسن 9 (24 أغسطس 2006)

مادةوقرين المادة 
نحن نعلم أن العزيز الحكيم خلق الإنسان وجعل منه زوجين ذكرا وأنثى قال تعالى : ( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُم مِّن ذَكَرٍ وَأُنثَى وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ شُعُوبًا وَقَبَائِلَ لِتَعَارَفُوا) حتى يكون للإنسان رفيق وحتى ليزداد التعارف والمودة بين خلقه . ولم يقتصر هذا النظام على الإنسان فقط بل تعداه ليشمل مملكة الحيوان فقد جاء فيهما قال تعالى : ( وَأَنَّهُ خَلَقَ الزَّوْجَيْنِ الذَّكَرَ وَالْأُنثَى * من نُّطْفَةٍ إِذَا تُمْنَى) وقول الله تعالى : ( قُلْنَا احْمِلْ فِيهَا مِن كُلٍّ زَوْجَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ) وكذلك المادة وقرين المادة 


مملكة النبات قال تعالى : ( وَمِن كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ جَعَلَ فِيهَا زَوْجَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ) فالإنسان والشطر الأكبر من فصائل الحيوان والنبات خلقوا جميعا في صورة الذكر والأنثى , هذا ما يخبرنا به القرآن وهو ما تعلمناه في علوم الأحياء . 

وبالإضافة إلى ذلك نرى في الآية التالية شمولا أكبر وأعم قال تعالى : ( وَمِن كُلِّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَا زَوْجَيْنِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ) فكلمة " شيء " هنا فهمها من قبلنا ويفهمها أكثرنا على أنها تشمل الإنسان والحيوان والنبات فقد جميع القرآن ذكرهم في هذه الآية وأخبرنا بأنه جعل من كل المخلوقات الحية زوجين . وقد يكون الأمر كذلك , ولكنا إذا أمعنا النظر لوجدنا أن كلمة " شيء " فيها شمول أكثر من النبات والحيوان والإنسان , أنها تشمل الجماد أيضا . فهل في الجماد زوجان ؟ من أجل الإجابة على هذا السؤال نحتاج لنزهة قصيرة في فيزياء الجسيمات . 

في النصف الأول من القرن العشرين كان أحد الفيزيائين الإنجليز – واسمه ديراك Dirak - يقوم بأبحاث على معادلات الالكترونات , والالكترونات كما نعلم هي الجسيمات السالبة الشحنة التي تدور حول نواه الذرة , وفي أثناء قيامه بهذه الأبحاث اكتشف أن المعادلات لها حلين وليس حل واحد . وأي واحد منا تعامل مع معادلات الدرجة الثانية يستطيع أن يدرك بسهوله هذا الموقف . فمعادلات الدرجة الثانية تحتوي على مربع كمية مجهولة , والكمية المربعة دائما موجبة , فحاصل ضرب 2x2 يعطى 4 كذلك حاصل ضرب -2 x -2 يعطى أيضا نفس النتيجة . ومعنى ذلك أن الجذر التربيعي لــ 4 هو أما 2 أو - 2 . وقد كانت معادلات ديراك أكثر تعقيدا من هذا المثال ولكن المبدأ هو نفسه , فقد حصل على مجموعتين من المعادلات إحداهما للاكترونات السالبة الشحنة والأخرى لجسم مجهول ذو شحنة موجبة . وقد قام ديراك ببعض المحاولات الغير ناجحة لتفسير سر هذا الجسيم المجهول , فقد كان يؤمن بوجوده , ولكن الفيزيائيون تجاهلوا بعد ذلك فكرة وجود جسيم موجب الشحنة ممكن أن يكون قرينا للالكترونات تماما كما يتجاهل المهندس الذي يتعامل مع معادلات الدرجة الثانية الحلول التي تعطى أطوالا أو كتلا سالبة . 

وبعد عدة سنوات من أعمال ديراك النظرية وفي أوائل الثلاثينات اكتشف أثار هذا الجسيم المجهول في جهاز يسمى بغرفة الضباب ( cloud chambre ) , وعند دراسة تأثير المجال المغناطيسي على هذه الآثار اكتشف أن كتلة ذلك الجسيم تساوي كتلة الالكترون وانه يحمل شحنة موجبة ومساوية لشحنة الالكترون وعندئذ سمى هذا الجسيم بقرين الالكترون ( Antielectron ) أو بالبوزترون ( Positron ) ومن ثم بدأ البحث عن قرائن الجسيمات الأخرى فمعنى وجود قرين للالكترون وجود قرائن للجسيمات الأخرى , وفعلا بدأ اكتشاف هذه القرائن الواحد يلي الآخر وبدأ تقسيمها إلى أنواع لن ندخل في تفاصيلها وسوف نكتفي بذكر نتيجتها النهائية وهي وجود قرين لكل جسيم بل ولكل جسم . 

وإكتشاف قرين المادة يخبرنا باحتمال وجود عالم آخر يناظر عالمنا المادي ويتكون من قرائن الجسيمات أي من قرين المادة . أي هو هذا العالم الذي يتكون من قرين المادة ؟ هذا هو السؤال الذي لم يستطع أحد الإجابة عليه , فالأرض تتكون أساسا من مادة وليس من قرائن المادة , أما قرائن المادة التي يتم إنتاجها في الأشعة الكونية ( cosmic rays ) أو في معجلات الجسيمات ( Particle accelerator ) لا تعيش مدة طويلة في الأجواء الأرضية , فبمجرد أن تنخفض سرعتها بعض الشيء تحتم عليها أن تواجه مصيرها المؤلم الذي لا تستطيع الفرار منه وهو المحق أو الإبادة بواسطة المادة المقابلة لها التي تملأ أجواء الأرض . فعندما يتقابل الجسيم مع قرينه أو المادة مع قرينها يبدد كل منهما الآخر ويختفي الاثنان في شيء يشبه الإنفجار متحولين كليهما إلى طاقة معظمها في صورة أشعة جاما . 

وأحد الألغاز التي حيرت الفيزيائيين هو مقدار القرائن الداخلة في بناء هذا الكون فهل تعتبر الأرض نموذجا مصغرا لبقية الكون ؟ أي هل تزيد نسبة المادة في الكون كله عن نسبة قرائنها كما هو الحال في الأرض ؟ قد نستطيع الجزم بأن نسبة قرائن المادة في مجرتها نسبة ضئيلة وإلا تبددت أكثر المواد الموجودة بين النجوم ولسجلت مراصدنا كميات أكبر بكثير من أشعة جاما . ولكن من يدرينا أن الأمر لا يختلف عن ذلك في المجرات الأخرى النائية التي تقع في أطراف الكون النائية , فربما وجدت مجرات بأكملها تسمى بقرائن المجرات وتتكون من قرائن النجوم وإذا سلمنا بوجود قرينا للمجرة وجدنا أنفسنا أمام سؤال آخر محير وهو : ما الذي يمنع المجرة وقرينها من الاقتراب من بعضها ومن ثم التبدد والزوال ؟ هل هو الفراغ الكوني الهائل والمسافات الشاسعة التي أوجدها العلي القدير لتفصل بين المجرات وقرائنها ؟ وهل تقدم لنا هذه النظرية تفسيرا جديدا لقوله العزيز الحكيم : ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُمْسِكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ أَن تَزُولَا وَلَئِن زَالَتَا إِنْ أَمْسَكَهُمَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِّن بَعْدِهِ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حَلِيمًا غَفُورًا) فتبدد المجرات وقرائنها وزوالها بهذه الطريقة قد يتم في لحظات ويكون نتيجته كمية هائلة من الطاقة فتبدو السماء وكأنها وردة كالدهان قال تعالى : (فَإِذَا انشَقَّتِ السَّمَاء فَكَانَتْ وَرْدَةً كَالدِّهَانِ) ونحن لا نستطيع تصور انشقاق السماء كيف ستنشق ؟ وأي جزء منها سيبدو منشقا ؟ ولكن إذا حدث وتبددت مجرتنا مع قرينتها فذلك يعني تبدد كل مستوى المجرة الذي نراه نحن من داخلها وكأنه يقسم الكون إلى قسمين فتبدوا المساء منشقة وعندئذ تنكر النجوم وتنطمس فكل نجم يتبدد عندنا يقترب من قرين النجم قال تعالى : (فَإِذَا النُّجُومُ طُمِسَتْ * وَإِذَا السَّمَاء فُرِجَتْ) وإذا تبددت النجوم بهده الطريقة وتحولت كتلتها إلى طاقة فعندئذ تتلاشى تلك القوى التي تجذب الكواكب إلى النجوم في مساراتها فتتعثر الكواكب وتنتثر قال تعالى : ( إِذَا السَّمَاء انفَطَرَتْ * وَإِذَا الْكَوَاكِبُ انتَثَرَتْ) ونتج عن ذلك اضطرابات هائلة على كوكبنا الأرض قال تعالى : (وَإِذَا الْبِحَارُ فُجِّرَتْ) وقال تعالى : (وَإِذَا الْجِبَالُ سُيِّرَتْ) وقال تعالى : (وَإِذَا الْقُبُورُ بُعْثِرَتْ) .. سورة الإنفطار 

إنها علامات الساعة التي أخبرنا الخالق البارئ بها وقد يقدم لنا موضوع فيزياء الجسيمات وقرائنها تفسيرا لها فزوال المادة وقرينها أصبح حقيقة علمية تحدث يوميا في معجلات الجسيمات التي تحول الطاقة إلى مادة . وإذا عدنا إلى الآية الكريمة : ( وَمِن كُلِّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَا زَوْجَيْنِ) لوجدنا أن إجابتنا ستكون بالإيجاب على سؤال وجود الجماد أو المادة في صورة زوجين المادة وقرينها , فالخلاق الكريم لم يخلق الإنسان والحيوان والنبات فقط في صورة زوجين بل جعل من كل شيء زوجين حتى من الجماد والمادة وهذا هو تفسير الشمول التام الذي نراه في الآية : ( وَمِن كُلِّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَا زَوْجَيْنِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ) سورة الذريات 

ومما يذكر أن الفيزيائي المسلم - محمد عبد السلام الباكستاني الجنسية الحائز على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1979 والذي قام بأبحاث هامة في موضوع الجسيمات وقرائنها وكان له الفضل في وضع النظرية التي جمعت بين قوتين رئيسيتين من القوى الأربع المؤثرة في هذا الكون وهما القوة الكهرومغناطيسية والقوة النووية الضعيفة صرح بعد حصوله على الجائزة أن الآية القرآنية : ( وَمِن كُلِّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَا زَوْجَيْنِ) كانت بمثابة إحساس خفي وإلهام قوي له وذلك أثناء أبحاثه على قرائن الجسيمات المادية . فقد فهم هذه الآية فهما شاملا يطوي بني كلماتها حقيقة وجود قرائن للمادة كحقيقة وجود أزواج أو قرائن في مملكة النبات والحيوان الإنسان . 



من كتاب " آيات قرآنية في مشكاة العلم " د : يحيى المحجري 



حصل العالم باول ديفيز في عام 1995 على جائزة عالمية قدرها مليون دولار لبحوثه التي تدعم العلاقة ما بين العلم والدين وقد أصدر العديد من المؤلفات وأبرزها : الله والفيزياء الحديثة .. إن حقائق علم الفيزياء الحديثة تعمق في النفس البشرية الإيمان بالله واليوم الأخر والغيب


----------



## محمد حمزه (25 أغسطس 2006)

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (25 أغسطس 2006)

قال تعالى:" سنريهم آياتنا في الآفاق وفي أنفسهم حتى" يتبين لهم أنه الحق أو لم يكف بربك أنه على كل شيء شهيد" (53) (فصلت).


----------



## petrolium_engineer (28 سبتمبر 2006)

الموضوع أكثر من رائع.....شكرا.اخوك أحمد صبري


----------

